# Hunting > The Magazine >  Possum Payday For Boys

## Dundee

Every Friday and Saturday night the Dundee bros head out to set traps,Dan Dundee aged 13 and Sean Dundee 9.

Sean D uses his Grandads cage trap and has caught two possums and the neighbours cat and has also plucked two possums after a spotlight.

Dan D uses these new leg hold traps as the ole faithful gins are banned.


Dan and his mate bike down to set traps 


Up on the tree line somewhere


Zoom


And the big paychecks for the boys....lucky buggers,my bag $70 worth contaminated by a weavel.




It had 8 likes before the server crashed so hit the like button guys an gals.

----------


## Spanners

Cool!

----------


## hunter308

there ya go dundee. Good to see the kids getting into earning a bit of pocket money.

----------


## Dundee

thanks guys :Thumbsup:

----------


## huntman

AWSOME :Thumbsup:

----------


## seandundee

cool :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one fellas

----------


## RimfireNZ

Anyone got a rough idea how much the fur is worth of a single possum if you pluck it?

I've got a few bags of it but I've been a bit slack at doing it the last couple of times. The 17 makes a bit of a mess of them sometimes.

----------


## baldbob

$6

----------


## veitnamcam

Iv found thick winter coat around 12-14 to a kilo and 16-20 summer but its not something I have done heaps of

----------


## RimfireNZ

The fur is so light that even 20 doesn't seem like it'd make a kilo. That's a liter of water.
I'll have to pop it on the scales and find out how much the fur I've got so far weighs.

----------


## baldbob

So $6 ya bloody tarwillingers.....

----------


## baldbob

Oh yea and b4 u drop it to the buyer man... Lay it out in the bathroom with shower on full blast.... 10kg will become 11kg :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

On average $5 bux a coon we average 18 to 20 a kilo here,I see my young fella has joined the eldest boy Dan got some good footage last weekend searching for new territory too trap.Yeah I think a small squirt on a mist sprayer might help :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## possum trapper

thats a good story

----------


## Dundee

The kid has found new territory, he walked about 2km today while we shifted stock.We eventualy caught up with him checking traps in this neck of the woods.

Possum trapper got 3 today 1/7/12 and his last opposum was trapped in these old pines.....spot the trapper?

----------


## hunter308

2nd tree in from the left  :Grin:  he certainly gets some good areas for trapping.

----------


## Dougie

> Sean D uses his Grandads cage trap and has caught two possums and the neighbours cat


Too cute, Dundee!! Good on those boys of yours, looks awesome  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Yah not bad yourself soldier :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Sean Dundee had a sleep over at the neighbours so last night I moved his trap and  yee ha my first for the new fur collection has started.

He'll be pissed off :Zomg: 
But i'm sure he hasn't checked the trap for a couple of days so his loss my gain. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

One more coon and Possom trapper will have a kilo and a free trap.So he came out with me tonight but we didn't see any possoms.
I managed a hare though,head shot now hanging on the line.

----------


## Neckshot

Hey!!!!! im going to ignore this ha ha ha ha I wont tell richie!.

----------


## Rushy

Top shot Dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

As usual possom trapper tagged along last night and I let him take the shot at the monkey grazing in the willows around the pond.
Nice head shot to. So bloody windy took it too the shelter of the hayshed too pluck.

----------


## Rushy

A head shot in the wind you guys have been having is impressive.  You are raising your own Queens Medal falling plate team there Dundee.

----------


## Dougie

I'm so jealous of your boys, Dundee......I wanna live on a farmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :Oh Noes:

----------


## R93

> A head shot in the wind you guys have been having is impressive.  You are raising your own Queens Medal falling plate team there Dundee.


Sadly it hasnt been done for years Rushy. QM is all individual. Unless they have reinstated it in the last few yrs. I miss falling plate comps. Ya see some awesome one burst matches and some horrid panicy empty the mag ones :Thumbsup: 

Well done on the coons guys!!

----------


## Rushy

R93, I guess that cements my dinosaur status well and truly into position.  Falling plate was a hoot!

----------


## Raging Bull

Have you kept a tally of how many possums / hares you have shot/trapped on your property *Dundee*? 

Nice work.

----------


## Dundee

No Raging Bull no talley on the hares but possom trapper has kept a talley on the possoms since his last sale.
Got an old notebook liying around somwhere that I use too keep talleys years ago.

----------


## R93

> R93, I guess that cements my dinosaur status well and truly into position.  Falling plate was a hoot!



At least your not a fossil yet :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Tell me more about this "Falling Plate"  never heard of it?

----------


## Rushy

> Tell me more about this "Falling Plate"  never heard of it?


Dundee, in my day falling plate was a squad team shooting competion with the targets down range being steel plate in the shape of a L which had the toe facing toward the shooters so they would fall over when hit.  For example, imagine a squad of five shooters with aperture sight SLR,s on a mound with 10 plates out at the 100 metre mark each shooter with 20 rounds in a magazine.  The shooting commences, and once all of the targets are down the squad's score (based on time and unfired rounds left in the squad) is assessed.  Then the next team is up.  The difficulty was that if you did not hit the target properly it could spin without falling over which would increase the degree of difficulty.  This made the event a true team event as if you could no longer drop the target because of the oblique angle then your mate on the end of the mound might have a better line of sight.  The optimum score would see 90 rounds left in hand and if there were more than one team that achieved that then the time would factor.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Rushy

----------

